# VW Atlas prepaid maintenance plan



## uncle_man (Nov 27, 2019)

I plan to purchase Atlas SEL 4motion (location: bay area). I want to know what how much people have paid for 5 year pre-paid maintenance? If you dont have prepaid maintenance, how much normal maintenance cost do you expect in 5 years? So that I will have some ballpark number in mind beforehand. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

The plans are based off mileage not years. We did 50k it saves some money in the long run. If you are financing it's only worth it with a low interest rate.


----------



## uncle_man (Nov 27, 2019)

i plan to finance the Atlas, but I might pay the prepaid maintenance by credit card, than finance. How much did you pay for 50k service, if I may ask?
One friend of mine paid $1500 for 50k service.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Going by the book:
5 x oil change and tire rotation (@10k mikes/1 yr) $120x5=$600

2x brake fluid and AWD clutch fluid change ([email protected] yrs [email protected] yrs) $300x2=$600 (guessing a bit on price here)

All the bull**** checks etc. No clue.

Cabin filters every 20k so 2x$30=$60

Wipers? 50k is probably 3 sets @ $50 each so $150 (including rear)

Technically sunroof drains every year if you have the pano. Call that $60×5=$300

$1500 seems about right. Why pay up front? The biggest caution is seeing what is actually included...I bet it less than I have listed. Tranny fluid is 80k so outside of this as are spark plugs at 60k.



Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

uncle_man said:


> i plan to finance the Atlas, but I might pay the prepaid maintenance by credit card, than finance. How much did you pay for 50k service, if I may ask?
> One friend of mine paid $1500 for 50k service.


What in the world cost that much at 50k?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

KarstGeo said:


> What in the world cost that much at 50k?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


It's every service up to and including 50k.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Veedubin02 said:


> It's every service up to and including 50k.


Ah sorry...so 50k worth. Got it.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## uncle_man (Nov 27, 2019)

Thank you so much! This is very useful info!


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*Pre-paid plans*

VW also has pre-paid plans that go up to 7years or 70k I don't remember how much.

The nice thing about the pre-paid is that if labor/parts rates or tax rates go up you are not subject to the increase in costs that could happen over 5-7 years. And you could use it at any VW store


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Liza5783 said:


> VW also has pre-paid plans that go up to 7years or 70k I don't remember how much.
> 
> The nice thing about the pre-paid is that if labor/parts rates or tax rates go up you are not subject to the increase in costs that could happen over 5-7 years. And you could use it at any VW store


If you get rid of/trade-in/sell/total it...what happens? Do you get a refund? I just don't see how paying ahead for things 5 years away is a smart move money-wise with the time-value of money - stick the whatever it costs in an investment and it will far outweigh any small cost/tax increases in the future.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

KarstGeo said:


> If you get rid of/trade-in/sell/total it...what happens? Do you get a refund? I just don't see how paying ahead for things 5 years away is a smart move money-wise with the time-value of money - stick the whatever it costs in an investment and it will far outweigh any small cost/tax increases in the future.


Trade in and they can transfer the remaining value. Anything else and you are out. Paying ahead removes any guess work on dealer trips for how ever long it takes to reach 50k. Since most people drive more than 10k a year, especially in a family hauler, it'll be used in closer to 3 years. Which is pretty short term for any investing.


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*Atlas*

I guess for the people who get out of their cars or don't drive a lot in may not make sense I've had 4 services on my car just this year so for me it made a lot of sense.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Liza5783 said:


> I guess for the people who get out of their cars or don't drive a lot in may not make sense I've had 4 services on my car just this year so for me it made a lot of sense.


The prepaid plans are for certain mileage-based services i.e. 10k 20k etc. You hit 4 this year?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*Atlas*

Yes I drive a ton.

The services are mileage/year based. Either once a year or every 10k miles whichever comes first.


----------

